# Photoshop CS6 could not be launched from LR5



## LigPhoto (Jul 22, 2013)

Is anyone else having this issue or found a resolution? When try to edit a RAW image in CS6, I get the following error:

"The file could not be edited because Adobe Photoshop CS6 could not be launched."

I have had this problem sporadically for every version of Lightroom since v2 and it appears even when Photoshop is already open. 

When Photoshop isn't already open, LR opens it, hangs for a while, then displays the error message.

If I hit okay on the error window, the image opens in Photoshop.

I recently installed LR5 and had no issues. LR5 was letting me know about possibly needing ACR 8.1 when I tried to edit an image in PS so I went ahead and updated.

That's when the problem appeared again.

I have been unable to find an info on this, even in Adobe's forums.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!!

Steve


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Steve, welcome to the forum!  Sorry for the delay replying.

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling Photoshop anywhere along the line?  That'll often solve weird issues like that.


----------



## LigPhoto (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks, Victoria!

No, not Photoshop, but I did reinstall Lightroom and it seems to have fixed the problem, at least for my limited testing thus far. 

I'd rather not have to do that after every software update though. One would think Adobe would have this stuff down by now. 

Thanks again, Victoria! This forum is really a great resource!!

Steve


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 25, 2013)

There's a registry entry you can keep an eye on, if it happens again.  http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/edit-photoshop-command-missing-photoshop.html


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jul 25, 2013)

If it starts doing it again, you might also try starting both with administrative privileges (shift, right click).  It's possible there's some permission/protection screwup in the objects and/or your account that is causing the invocation to fail.  unfortunately Windows is not usually very helpful about telling you why things fail to launch so debugging "file not found" vs "cannot access file" is often hard.  If it's intermittent it could even be a disk error on some module/DLL/part of the program, but again you don't usually get adequate information to tell.   And anti-virus programs that are acting up can act a lot like a disk error as they block on-access reads, so you might also turn any of those off and see if the problem goes away (not suggesting you leave them off, just see if they are at fault).   If you're a windows savy user, it's possible to run something like process explorer and let it collect every aspect of the invocation and then pour over them to find where it failed, but that's mostly for those who are masochists.   Reinstalling is usually a quicker fix if it's permissions.


----------



## LigPhoto (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks, Ferguson! I had found that suggestion on starting with admin privileges in the Adobe forums but alas, no luck with LR3, LR4 or LR5.

I'll check on the disk error as the problem has been intermittent. I'll investigate more if/when it happens again.


----------



## mcurtis5484 (Oct 2, 2013)

*Edit With Photoshop CC from Lightroom 5.2*

I having the same problem as listed below except I am running the latest version of Lightroom (5.2) and Photoshop CC. I've uninstalled and reinstalled both Lightroom and Photoshop without any success. I've also tried other solutions mentioned in this forum: registry edits and program permission changes without any success also. Any more ideas...this is very frustrating...





LigPhoto said:


> Is anyone else having this issue or found a resolution? When try to edit a RAW image in CS6, I get the following error:
> 
> "The file could not be edited because Adobe Photoshop CS6 could not be launched."
> 
> ...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 2, 2013)

What happens if Photoshop is already open?


----------



## mcurtis5484 (Oct 2, 2013)

No difference when Photoshop is already open...





Victoria Bampton said:


> What happens if Photoshop is already open?


----------



## LigPhoto (Oct 2, 2013)

mcurtis5484 said:


> No difference when Photoshop is already open...



Yup, same for me.

By way of update, I upgraded to v5.2 a week or two ago and it worked, but only for the first attempt. 

Steve


----------



## mcurtis5484 (Oct 2, 2013)

Steve, so you are still having the same problems. My desktop is working. but my laptop has the problem (I uninstalled and reinstalled Lightroom 5.2 and Photoshop CC on both)...





LigPhoto said:


> Yup, same for me.
> 
> By way of update, I upgraded to v5.2 a week or two ago and it worked, but only for the first attempt.
> 
> Steve


----------



## LigPhoto (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes, still having the issue. I wish it was consistent. I might go home tonight and it will be good for a launch or two, but then it fails again and then starts up again. Very frustrating!


----------



## vincentanzalone (Oct 26, 2013)

*The fix that worked for me*



LigPhoto said:


> Yes, still having the issue. I wish it was consistent. I might go home tonight and it will be good for a launch or two, but then it fails again and then starts up again. Very frustrating!



Hello, I recently ran into this problem and figured out a solution (at least for me). What I did was right-clicked on the Photoshop CC shortcut located on my desktop and selected properties. From there I went to the "compatibility" tab. Under this setting I looked under "compatibility mode" and noticed that it was activated and running the Windows 7 option. All I did was uncheck this option and everything started working immediately. If that setting is not checked for you, then I would suggest trying to activate it and run it under windows 7 mode to see if that helps you. I hope it does..


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 26, 2013)

Great, thanks for posting that Vincent, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## mcurtis5484 (Oct 27, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Great, thanks for posting that Vincent, and welcome to the forum!



On my computer there wasn't any operating system checked; I tried checking Windows 7 and then unchecking Windows 7, but I had no luck fixing the problem :(


----------



## mcurtis5484 (Oct 27, 2013)

mcurtis5484 said:


> On my computer there wasn't any operating system checked; I tried checking Windows 7 and then unchecking Windows 7, but I had no luck fixing the problem :(



Very strange: What I did was right-clicked on the Lightroom 5.2 (not Photoshop CC) shortcut located on my menu and selected properties. From there I went to the "compatibility" tab. Under this setting I activated it and set it to "Windows 7." Now my Lightroom 5.2 correctly edits a photo in Photoshop CC when I select "Edit in Photoshop CC." This fixed my laptop; my desktop computer never had this problem...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 27, 2013)

How very strange.  Thanks for reporting back with that solution - it's sure to help someone else.


----------



## mcurtis5484 (Oct 28, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> How very strange.  Thanks for reporting back with that solution - it's sure to help someone else.



Glad to help...


----------



## rhynetc (Oct 31, 2013)

I have a similar error with a different message: "The program can't start because MSVCP110.dll is missing from your computer.  Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem."

This happens when I try to "Edit in" either CS6 or any of the Nik modules, and it has only begun to happen this week. 

I've tried reinstalling the Nik software package with no solution to the problem.  Should reinstalling Lightroom be my next try?  I'm running Windows 7 64-bit, Lightroom 5.2 64-bit, ACR 8.2, and whatever version of Nik software currently available (I can't identify the version).

The solution suggested above (checking operating system in compatibility tab) does not solve this problem.


----------



## mcurtis5484 (Nov 1, 2013)

From searching the Web: MSVCR110.dll is the Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable dll that is needed for projects built with Visual Studio 2011. The dll letters spell this out.
MS = Microsoft, V = Visual, C = C++, R = Redistributable
This error appears when you wish to run a software which require the Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable 2012. The redistributable can easily be downloaded on the Microsoft website as x86 or x64 edition. Depending on the software you wish to install you need to install either the 32 bit or the 64 bit version. Refer the following link:
*http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=30679#*




rhynetc said:


> I have a similar error with a different message: "The program can't start because MSVCP110.dll is missing from your computer.  Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem."
> 
> This happens when I try to "Edit in" either CS6 or any of the Nik modules, and it has only begun to happen this week.
> 
> ...


----------

